# Looking for images related to Ordo Salutis



## fredtgreco (Jun 28, 2014)

I am looking for images (pictures, charts, infographics) related to the _Ordo Salutis_ which I can use in a PowerPoint presentation. I'd appreciate any leads or links.

Thanks,


----------



## hammondjones (Jun 28, 2014)

http://www.challies.com/resources/visual-theology-the-order-of-salvation


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 28, 2014)

I assume that you mean in addition to Perkins' Golden Chain???


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 28, 2014)

The Challies infographics are VERY nice!


----------



## Jack K (Jun 28, 2014)

I made this one for kids, so it's very simple and probably a bit cheesy. But simple may be just right for your purpose.

Summary of salvation chart | Gospel Teacher


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks! Any more?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 29, 2014)

You might want to check this out:

13 Theological and Historical Learning Charts | Catalog Products | Shop | The Puritan Shop

The 8 x 14 William Perkins ordo salutis chart is very nice.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jun 29, 2014)

Randy, there's a typo you might want to correct!

"Chris as Federal head"


----------



## One Little Nail (Jun 29, 2014)

Jack K said:


> I made this one for kids, so it's very simple and probably a bit cheesy. But simple may be just right for your purpose.
> 
> Summary of salvation chart | Gospel Teacher



I would have put Justified & Adopted before Converted eh..!


----------



## Jack K (Jun 29, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> Jack K said:
> 
> 
> > I made this one for kids, so it's very simple and probably a bit cheesy. But simple may be just right for your purpose.
> ...



Well, the explanation on my website (which I didn't link to) introducing the chart points out that the order is a _logical_ one rather than a chronological one. Although conversion and justification and adoption take place simultaneously in time, the logical order puts conversion first because the elements of conversion are repentance and faith, which logically come after regeneration and before justification. Now this, of course, is a matter theologians debate sometimes... but most Reformed theologians I know put conversion in that spot, and this view makes the most sense to me.

When I teach this to kids I'm more concerned with showing the fullness of salvation, with all its elements, than I am with debating in which order these elements most logically ought to be listed.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Jul 3, 2014)

Not sure exactly what you need but a few are here

err... the pizza one...
http://sacrosanctgospel.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/pizza-salutis-high-res1.jpg


don't forget the golden chain
http://classconnection.s3.amazonaws.com/354/flashcards/318354/png/capture1332294323448.png


and others...

http://sacrosanctgospel.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/ordo-vita-salutis-w-trees.jpg
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-yBcDZKrnt...7FgiE/s1600/Ordo_Salutis_in_someones_life.jpg


http://www.reclaimingthemind.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/arminian-ordo.jpg
http://www.reclaimingthemind.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/reformed-ordo.jpg
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-bcZzOHW_NIM/Us3C-D6bENI/AAAAAAAAAI8/tU4y_O1Rth4/s1600/Lapsarian+Chart.jpg


----------



## belin (Jul 4, 2014)

The one by John Bunyan

http://cdn.theresurgence.com/files/2011/05/28/bun-map.pdf?1306609659


----------

